
Now hiring: companies move away from outsourcing to control their IT destiny - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/
======
salem
One important thing that people forget is that if you move to outsource
something, you still need some way to do quality control and oversight of
contractors who have little incentive in your success. Accounting for this
often blows away the cost benefit in my experience.

